# acoreus, die neue/andere Abzocke?



## Anonymous (13 Dezember 2003)

habe von der Telekom die Abrechnung für 01.11.03 bis 30.11.03 bekommen.
Und da war ein Betrag dabei, von "Telefonica Deutschland", in der Höhe von 23,16€.(setzt sich zusammen aus "bluecall4" und "Verbindungen zu Onlinediensten"sehr detailierte Angabe, oder?.
Nach Anruf bei der "Telefonica Deutschland" wurde mir gesagt das es sich bei den "Verbindungen zu Onlinediensten" um eine Verbindung mit "cybergate"handelt.
Um mich ins Internet einzuwählen benutze ich webLCR, der Dienst "cybergate" existiert dort nicht.
Nach dem Telefonkosten-Report von webLCR hatte ich Verbindungen mit,: "Fueton-Bluecall4"(Einwahl 019161) und "Walla-Online"(Einwahl 019161) und "E-Cosmos"(Einwahl mir noch nicht bekannt).
Jedenfalls unterscheiden sich die Kosten zwischen "Telefonica Deutschland" und dem Telefonkosten-Report von webLCR recht heftig.
Nach Anfrage per E-Mail  bei acoreus, konnten Die mir auch nicht weiterhelfen, aber mir Ihren Kostenpflichtigen Dienst der Einzelverbindungs-übersicht anbieten.

Ich bin sicher, das Ich keinen anderen Onlinedienst der nicht in webLCR(ohne Einwahlgebühr)aufgeführt ist , angewählt habe.
Seit 02.03 sind die 0190er und 0900er über die Telekom gesperrt.
Habe meinen PC nach Dailern durchsucht, negativ.
System, WIN98, AMD1600XP, Outlook Express, IE6

Werde auf den Kosten sitzen bleiben. 
Weil: 1. sind die Kosten nicht allzu hoch.
        2. da ich der Telekom eine Einzugsermächtigung gegeben habe, müßte ich das Geld nachträglich zurückfordern.(kostet auch wieder Geld)
3. Ich glaube Ich bin der einzige der so ein Problem hat.

Habe jetzt eine Providerliste angefordert, die über "acoreus" abrechnen,
so wie ich es bis jetzt sehe, sollte ich zu einem Boykott aufrufen,
aber ich will erst einmal abwarten.
Wo bleibt das Echo.

oder hat jemand einen guten und sinnvollen Rat?


Gruß Jürgen


----------



## sascha (14 Dezember 2003)

Zunächst mal würde ich klären, welche Nummern da angerufen wurden.


----------



## Counselor (14 Dezember 2003)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Zunächst mal würde ich klären, welche Nummern da angerufen wurden.



Meine Bitte um Aufschlüsselung der nicht spezifizierten Online-Verbindung hat die Acoreus für die Telefonica so beantwortet:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=33221#33221

Leider konnte ich die Daten bisher nicht online einsehen. Jeder Versuch endete mit einer Latte von Java Fehlern.

Counselor


----------



## pliester (19 Dezember 2003)

Hier die Angekündigte Liste, bleiben nicht viele andere Anbieter übrig.


Sehr geehrte Dame, sehr geehrter Herr,

wir freuen uns über Ihr Interesse an acoreus und unserer Online Einzelverbindungsübersicht für Internet-by-Call Gebühren. Unser Dienst unterstützt alle Internet Service Provider, die ihr Angebot über Telefonica Deutschland realisiert haben. Sie finden diese Service Provider im Abschnitt "Beträge anderer Anbieter" unter der Rubrik "Verbindungen über Telefonica Deutschland GmbH" auf Ihrer Rechnung der Deutschen Telekom.

Gerne senden wir Ihnen eine detaillierte Übersicht über diejenigen Telefonica Service Provider, für die acoreus eine kostenpflichtige Einzelverbindungsübersicht bereit stellt.

Sollten Sie Fragen oder weiteren Beratungsbedarf haben stehen wir Ihnen unter der Servicerufnummer 01805.558.322 (12ct/min) gerne persönlich zur Verfügung.

acoreus bietet eine kostenpflichtige Einzelverbindungsübersicht für folgende Internet Service Provider an:

    * SN019161
    * Comundo
    * Compu Serve
    * Ad One
    * Every Day
    * RTL Net
    * Air Car
    * Telway
    * Blue Layer
    * bycallnet
    * NGIeasy
    * Victor Vox
    * Avego Work
    * callando
    * Cred019161
    * 0-problemo
    * 1net4you
    * cyclon
    * Rhein-Main-Media
    * easysurf
    * freedee
    * easynet
    * adnewmedia
    * Global Village
    * Globalserve
    * Formativ
    * Casa.lu
    * ufa
    * maxnet
    * Magic Speed
    * Easycall
    * zfs
    * debitel
    * midray
    * Multimedica
    * mainzer-ipunkt
    * Oleco
    * ASAMnet
    * new-wen
    * German-Connect
    * f3n
    * Surfdirect
    * Quickinet
    * 1a
    * IT COS
    * trans-it
    * Germany by Call 019161
    * bluecall
    * BVB09
    * erfurt-online
    * dreamcast onlinedienst
    * DFN home Dial In
    * Klosterkammer VPN
    * freenet.de
    * 1netbycall
    * Sega
    * bundesliga.de
    * Lycos
    * Premiere Internet
    * Free City
    * mproxi
    * Access

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Ihr acoreus Kundenservice


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2004)

*Seit wann ist denn ein EVN kostenpflichtig?????*

Hi,
ich wollte mal fragen, seit wann denn ein Einzelverbindungsnachweis wieder kostenpflichtig ist. Ich war bis jetzt immer der Auffassung, dass dieser Kostenlos ist. 
Also was soll das? Wollt ihr nur versuchen, die Kunden davor abzuschrecken von ihrem Recht gebrauch zu machen?????

MFG
Wolfgang


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2004)

Der Einzelverbindungsnachweis der "Telecom" ist umsonst !!!
Beinhaltet jedoch nur Anrufverbindungen.

Der Einzelverbindungsnachweis der Internet-Verbindungen die über den Reseller "Acoreus" laufen, ist bei  "Acoreus" zu bekommen, aber nicht unsonst !!!

Gruß
Pliester


----------

